# Circle Cutter and WriteRight = Happiness!



## milkyspit (Aug 24, 2004)

*WriteRight on closeout from the company's website: $3*






*Circle cutter from Michael's Arts & Crafts: $6*





*Cutting beam diffusers that fit perfectly on the lens of your flashlight: Priceless.* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## capnal (Aug 24, 2004)

milk....
You Da Man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------

